
Investors are still failing to back founders from diverse backgrounds - pseudolus
https://techcrunch.com/2019/02/12/investors-are-still-failing-to-back-founders-from-diverse-backgrounds/
======
towaway1138
Investing is not a charity. I put my money where I think it will get the best
rate or return. Business is business.

